# When can I band those bull calves?



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I have 3 bull calves. They are 4 or 5 days old. I am wondering when can I band them so they become steers. Thanks.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You can band them anytime. Thanks Marc


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

As soon as the berries are in the basket, you can band them.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

personally I prefer to wait till I wean them before banding--about 6 months. I think they grow better and I don't like to overstress the new borns. that said you can band from birth to several years old. the longer you wait the more taint gets in the meat. remember to give a tetnis shot when you band.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Yesterday.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I ran beef cows on pasture to calve. I tried to catch the bulls the day they were born. I made a long hook that I could grab their hind leg and hold them without having to run them all over the pasture to catch them.
When putting the band on, be sure the nuts are down in the sack before releasing the band. To do this let the band streechers close on the bag first then check to be certain you have both in the sack before flipping the band off the pliers.


----------



## spiritrider (Nov 14, 2009)

How stout are you? 600 # bull calves aren't much fun to wrestle. I can't do it anymore. They do grow faster intact. But do ok otherwise. And are more mellow.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

My calves are like 40 or 50 lbs right now.. I will band them tomorrow or so. My husband will help me to hold him down so I can band him. He wont band them.. SOO I will do that anyways. I have to disbudding them too. Maybe I will do that at the same time..


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

good point spritrider, i sometimes just assume that everybody has a working chute.


----------



## fitz (Jan 7, 2010)

uncle Will in In. said:


> I ran beef cows on pasture to calve. I tried to catch the bulls the day they were born. I made a long hook that I could grab their hind leg and hold them without having to run them all over the pasture to catch them.
> When putting the band on, be sure the nuts are down in the sack before releasing the band. To do this let the band streechers close on the bag first then check to be certain you have both in the sack before flipping the band off the pliers.


Hey all, first time poster. I do the early banding also. It's just easier for me. I like to give the cow/calf the first 24 hours for bonding and then I'll catch him anytime after that. 

fitz


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I finally banded two of them but not 3rd one becuz it feels like it didnt come out yet. It is so tiny. It amazed me that their testi. is smaller than my bucklings. WEIRD. But everything is fine. Thanks!


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

Good deal! I don't have any cows but I do like reading in here. I wish I had a life that included cows.


----------

